# تعليم تصميم elevated tank و flat slabو السلم stair للمهندس محمود زغلل



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه مجموعه من اللنكات المفيده فيها شرح مبسط 
السلم وتسليحه
http://www.mediafire.com/?4y9gu34qckpenx1
الفلات سلاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/zPClNeMh/__flat_slab___.html
الايلفيتيد تانك
http://www.4shared.com/file/_SBdkstG/__elevated_tanks.html

مع خالص دعائى لكم بالاستفاده منها
​


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهودك مشكور
إطلعت على الملفات وحقيقي الموضوع دقيق وجميل وشرح سلس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moss2000 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم
البارودى


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
انا كنت حاضر الدروس دى
اللى عايز اى استفسار انا موجود ان شاء الله
م/السيد الشيخ


----------



## WENSH82 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركلك على المادة المفيدة.
جزاك الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## hima_mma (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على ال3 تصاميم
و بجد المهندس محمود زغلل من احسن المعيدين اللي انا اتعاملت معاهم , وهو السبب اني حبيت ودخلت مشروع خرسانة السنة دي 2008


----------



## صلاح الدين 2 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

قمت بتحميل الجزء الخاص بالسلم عسى أن تتم الفائدة.
جزاك الله كل الخير وشكراً .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

طب نرجومن المهندس السيد الشيخ انه يتحفنا بتسجيلاته بقا عايزين نستفيد بخبرته يا ريت يعمل موضوع 
واتمنى يكون جديد و مميز زيه كده


----------



## محمددنيا (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و أكيد جميلة طالاما من المهندس زغلل معيدنا العزيز


----------



## المهندس بدارى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم فعلا المهندس محمدد زغلل انا لم اعرفه شخصيا بس فعلا له اكثر من شئ جميل ومفيد جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## murad74 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mr_bnsf (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## العبد لله (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسه

بصراحه عمل جميل وشرح ممتاز

لك خالص تقديري


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (31 أكتوبر 2008)

learnonline1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> هذه مجموعه من اللنكات المفيده فيها شرح مبسط
> السلم وتسليحه
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي العزيز ولكن الصوت لايعمل أرجو المساعدة من الجميع.


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ً على التشجيع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الصوت يعمل يا أخى اتبع الطريقة المسجلة 
جرب ورد عليا


----------



## mousad1210 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحه عمل جميل وشرح ممتاز

لك خالص تقديري


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (1 نوفمبر 2008)

learnonline1 قال:


> الصوت يعمل يا أخى اتبع الطريقة المسجلة
> جرب ورد عليا


 
صدقني الصوت لا يعمل ويخرج هذا ال Error

Cannot access sound driver/ hardware. Please make sure that your sound hardware is properly connected to your machine and turned on.

Use the screen Cam control panel to turn sound back on.

بالرغم ان الصوت يعمل مع برامج أخرى مشابهة 

مع التقدير


----------



## الصياد القاضى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وشكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## amrcivil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مش عارف يا أخ مصطفى بس أنا عندى فيه صوت عادى ولم يشتكى أحد من الصوت من قبل


----------



## samsom43 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

alf shokr yabsha


----------



## الشعراوى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير:56:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الخطيب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على التشجيع والشكر المستمر


----------



## GEMY86 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for y good work


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ممكن اطلب تصميم الshear wall


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (6 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

للأسف مش عندى تصميم الشير وال بس لو توافر حطه ان شاء الله على المنتدى فورا ً


----------



## اسلام الكبير (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## محمد نوفل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية من القلب على المجهود العظيم, دفعة 2006الزقازيف


----------



## م.عبد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوور جدا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## mohammedfrp (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يباركلك ويرزقك العلم النافع


----------



## الصحناوى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس محمود وياريت تنزل under ground tank


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وعند توافر أى مواد أخرى سوف أحاول رفعها إن شاء الله


----------



## eng 7oras (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

عفواً بارك الله فيك نتمنى أن تشارك معنا فى هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## ايما نور (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وزواج مبارك


----------



## الأوائل1971 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" لك و بارك الله بك


----------



## newbarcelonar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة مواضيع مفيدة ومهمة


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد السماحى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك من بعض ماعنكم يا أخ أحمد


----------



## بسام.م.ب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نفعنا الله واياكم بها


----------



## مكحول (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## asmaa_asm (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااا جزيلاا شرح متميز


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

عفواً نفعنا الله واياكم بها


----------



## الصادق اثنين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م احمد عيسي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عام وانت بخير 
ومشكووووووووووووور جدا على هذا المجهود الفعال


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (5 ديسمبر 2008)

عفواً بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكــــرـرـرـرا جزيـــــــلا


----------



## محمد المدلول (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا للمجهود وروح الاخوة 
وارجو اذا كان ممكن الطريقة لتصميم Flat Slab بواسطة برنامج Staad3 ارجو الرد بسرعة للحاجة الماسة له


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت حد يقول على اصدار الأتوكاد اللي بييستخدمه المهندس محمود
لأن في أوامر مختلفه شويه
هل هو 2000


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (2 يناير 2009)

لا اعرف بالنسبة لموضوع الاستاد و الاتوكاد تقريبا 2000 او 2004


----------



## nashaat52 (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسلام الكبير (4 يناير 2009)

ياريت باقي شروحات المنشأت الاخري لو تكرمتم


----------



## dedo_eng (4 يناير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (28 يناير 2009)

العفو جزاكم الله أنتم خيرا ونفعنا بهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## كوردستان (6 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (7 أبريل 2009)

العفو شكرااااا ليك بس أنا مش بالبشمهندس محمود
انا من تلامذته


----------



## احمد كم الماز (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً والمهندس زغلل


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و فى القائمين على المنتدى كله


----------



## الزملكاوى الأصيل (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وياريت تعليم أوتوكاد فيديو بهذه السلاسة


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (1 مايو 2009)

مفيش تعليم أتوكاد للمهندس محمود زغلل


----------



## mokh (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ......................


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (2 مايو 2009)

العفوووووو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراونفع به الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## م . ام حمدان (2 مايو 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة رفع الروابط على موقع آخر لانه محجوب عندنا 
..لو أمكن


----------



## عامر السمان (2 مايو 2009)

*مصر*

جزاكم الله كل خير:77:


----------



## عامر السمان (2 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه مجموعه من اللنكات المفيده فيها شرح مبسط
> السلم وتسليحه
> ...


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء -عامر السمان


----------



## م حسام و (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## sulaimance (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً و بارك الله فيك وجعل الجنة مثواك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (3 مايو 2009)

ياريت حد يرفعهم على موقع تانى


----------



## eng abdallah (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## omarali (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك ياباشمهندس علي الانجاز الرائع


----------



## seliman (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جززززززززيلا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم عبد الحميد قال:


> ياريت حد يرفعهم على موقع تانى


 
ايه السبب يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (4 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور و وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالقوى (4 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (4 مايو 2009)

ياريت حد يرفعهم على مواقع تانيه لان الفورشيرد موقع محظور فى بعض الدول العربية


----------



## الناصح الأمين (4 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسة

انا النت عندي ضعيف مش هقدر ارفعها


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (4 مايو 2009)

طبعا أقصد من يستطيع رفعهم مرة أخرى


----------



## ياسر الياسري (4 مايو 2009)

_السلام عليكم_
_مشكور اخي الكريم ووفقك ووفقنا الله جميعآ_​


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## المهندس علي جبار (5 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## essamrn (20 مايو 2009)

لو امكن تحميلة علي الموقع او علي اي موقع غير ال share وخلافة


----------



## moh_re110 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كمال محمد (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله الموضوع رائع والشرح جميل وسلس جدا


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (23 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله ان لاقيت الشرح ده كنت محتاجه جدا 
درويش


----------



## essam awad11 (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا
وهكذا نحن المسلمين يجب أن نكون حريصين على النفع لكل الناس


----------



## ماجدان (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

جارى التحميل


----------



## Engmk2008 (23 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمود زغلل شرح لى الساب وفى الحقيقه هو انسان محترم وانسان متواضع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
وجارى التحميل


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng abdallah (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا م إبراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته


----------



## engkemo (20 يونيو 2009)

جارىىىىىىىىىىىىى التحميل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى على المجهود ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## nazarassem (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## benrezek (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohammedkhairy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الراوبط لاتعمل ارجو اعادة رفعها من جديد


----------



## hosniecg (1 يناير 2010)

*الراوبط لاتعمل ارجو اعادة رفعها من جديد*​


----------



## musee21 (12 مايو 2010)

*الراوبط لاتعمل ارجو اعادة رفعها من جديد*


----------



## محمودشمس (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 مايو 2010)

الروابط غير شغالة يرجى اعادة رفعها


----------



## nemnem88 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس بس الينكات مش شغالة


----------



## محمد 977 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مع التأكيد على جزيل الشكر للمهندس محمود زغلل


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (19 مايو 2010)

تم شرحelevated tank و flat slabو السلم stair فى الاسطوانه االجديده المرفوعه على الموقع

والشرح فى الموضوع التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188599.html


----------



## eng_yahya atef (9 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن حد يقولى انزل الملفات ازاى من 4sherad


----------



## eng_yahya atef (9 أغسطس 2010)

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## mdsayed (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا"


----------



## myada1 (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لأعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*




*


----------



## أم إسحاق (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير ورائع نتمنى المزيد


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## RAGAB SALAH (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء واعانك دائما على فعل الخير *


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس على النقل الرائع 
و جزى الله البشمهندس زغلل على مجهوده الرائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ..


----------



## عفق (19 فبراير 2011)

الله ىكرمك


----------



## safa aldin (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جار الاطلاع


----------



## jak88 (25 يونيو 2011)

Thanx sir


----------



## EMAN SAAD (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس*
*بجد م/زغلل من اكتر الشخصيات المحترمة ف الكلية وشرحة بجد جميل جداااا ومفصل*
​


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (30 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا.*
*جزاك الله عنا خيرا.*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng akram (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الموقع مش شغال معايا ولما سجلت البرنامج مش راض يفتح الفايل


----------

